# NORCO Deutschland/Austria launcht neue 012er Homepage mit eigenem Webshop



## norco (25. November 2011)

Seit 11. November 2011 bietet NORCO den Kunden in Deutschland und Österreich einen vollkommen neuen Service im Bereich E-Commerce. Die Kunden können ihr Bike direkt über die NORCO Website bestellen, die Abwicklung und Auslieferung erfolgt jedoch über den autorisierten Fachhandel. Die notwendige Technologie liefert das US-Unternehmen Shopatron.

Zukünftig wird der Verbraucher direkt über die NORCO Website www.norco-bikes.de Bestellungen abgeben können, die dann von den teilnehmenden NORCO Einzelhändlern abgewickelt werden, sodass fachgerechte Montage, Beratung und Service auch für die Online-Bestellungen gewährleistet sind.
Um die Vernetzung von Verbraucher und Fachhandel über die NORCO Website zu realisieren, nutzt NORCO die Technologie von Shopatron, der führenden E-Commerce Software, die speziell für die Abwicklung von Online-Käufen über den stationären Fachhandel entwickelt wurde.
Der Kunde kann auf den Produktseiten der neuen NORCO Website direkt den Button 'JETZT ONLINE KAUFEN' klicken und wird dann durch den NORCO Shopatron Bestellvorgang geleitet, in dessen Verlauf automatisch der geografisch nächstgelegene NORCO Händler als Abholstation zugewiesen wird. Sofern es keinen NORCO Händler in zumutbarer Entfernung des Kunden gibt, kann die Bestellung  optional einem Händler mit Versand-Autorisierung zugewiesen werden und der Kunde kann sich sein Wunsch NORCO auch zusenden lassen.

So kann der Kunde sehr komfortabel die Bestände der NORCO Händler und des Herstellers bzw. Importeurs abfragen. Die Suche nach selteneren Größen oder Modellen wird erleichtert und beschleunigt. Zudem wird die Verfügbarkeit in allen Gebieten Deutschlands und Österreichs gewährleistet.

Die 2012er NORCO Website ist seit 11. November 2011 mit der neuen Technologie online.

Rückfragen bitte an [email protected].


----------



## Stunt-beck (26. November 2011)

Das ist alles nicht schlecht. die Frage ist nur kann ich auch einen anderen Händler ( meines vertrauens) der nicht der Nächste ist aussuchen?


Grüsse MIcha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

